# Efest Button Top 18350, 18500, 18650



## Andre (25/4/14)

Now available at www.vapemob.co.za - http://vapemob.co.za/product-category/mod-shop/mod-batteries/

18350 - 10.5 A, 700 mAh
18500 - 15 A, 1000 mAh
18650 - 30 A, 2100 mAh

Other interesting stuff: Titanium drip tips, Kayfun Nano Kits, Vamo V5, Efest Luc charger.

EDIT: I still believe the button tops will do better, even with the new sub-ohm kit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

@Matthee how does the 18500's fit in the mini? Wouldn't it crush the spring? Got no idea.


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> @Matthee how does the 18500's fit in the mini? Wouldn't it crush the spring? Got no idea.


It is a tighter fit, but I think it should be ok. Got 2 fAW in that, but was more worried about the fake part than the spring. IMO it should not compromise the spring, but I am no expert.
Ah, just checked Reosmods - they say 18490 or 18500 - must be ok then!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

Matthee said:


> It is a tighter fit, but I think it should be ok. Got 2 fAW in that, but was more worried about the fake part than the spring. IMO it should not compromise the spring, but I am no expert.
> Ah, just checked Reosmods - they say 18490 or 18500 - must be ok then!


Thanks @Matthee .


----------



## vaalboy (25/4/14)

I use fAW 18500's - fit perfectly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> I use fAW 18500's - fit perfectly.


Cool stuff. Good to know!


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

In your opinion guys, will it still be better to get button tops rather than flat tops if the Sub Ohm kits will be perfect for flat tops. Won't the contact area on the flat tops be bigger than on the button tops? Will it make a difference? @johan ?


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> In your opinion guys, will it still be better to get button tops rather than flat tops if the Sub Ohm kits will be perfect for flat tops. Won't the contact area on the flat tops be bigger than on the button tops? Will it make a difference? @johan ?



@TylerD I don't know how big surface area the new SO contact point is, if its smaller than button top's nipple surface area then its irrelevant, if bigger then flat tops will be better IMO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

@ R160 for 18650, thats a really good price


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> In your opinion guys, will it still be better to get button tops rather than flat tops if the Sub Ohm kits will be perfect for flat tops. Won't the contact area on the flat tops be bigger than on the button tops? Will it make a difference? @johan ?


Some of the Reonauts on ECF using flat tops with the new sub-ohm kits still tell about sparking, but that is at very low ohms. I shall try both button and flat tops, but I know button tops work perfectly. So, whilst I have the opportunity going to order some of those button tops to replace my fAWs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/5/14)

Quick question, battery related, the purple efest 18350 batts are rated at 10.5A (as inscribed on the battery).

According to ohm's law a 0.5ohm coil on a fully charged battery would draw 8.4A. 

Is this safe? Or am I reading the amperage on the battery incorrectly (i.e. the 10.5A)?


----------



## Riaz (19/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Quick question, battery related, the purple efest 18350 batts are rated at 10.5A (as inscribed on the battery).
> 
> According to ohm's law a 0.5ohm coil on a fully charged battery would draw 8.4A.
> 
> Is this safe? Or am I reading the amperage on the battery incorrectly (i.e. the 10.5A)?


You are 100% correct 

I run my 0.9ohm coil with the 350 battery

I think we are safe, they say always leave some room, and here is about 2 amps which I think is sufficient


----------



## drew (19/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Quick question, battery related, the purple efest 18350 batts are rated at 10.5A (as inscribed on the battery).
> 
> According to ohm's law a 0.5ohm coil on a fully charged battery would draw 8.4A.
> 
> Is this safe? Or am I reading the amperage on the battery incorrectly (i.e. the 10.5A)?



@BhavZ I think that's a little too close for comfort. When the coil heats up it increases the conductivity and drops the resistance. Even if it only drops 0.1 ohm to 0.4 that would put you spot on 10.5A current draw.

EDIT: Wow, checked my answer and it's wrong, that only applies to semiconductors. In wire it's actually the opposite, when temperature increases resistance also increases.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Quick question, battery related, the purple efest 18350 batts are rated at 10.5A (as inscribed on the battery).
> 
> According to ohm's law a 0.5ohm coil on a fully charged battery would draw 8.4A.
> 
> Is this safe? Or am I reading the amperage on the battery incorrectly (i.e. the 10.5A)?


Sounds correct. Personally, I prefer a bigger safety margin of about 4 to 5 Amps.


----------



## RIEFY (19/5/14)

I had a chat with @Silver who has also experienced some sparking on his reo with a flat top at .8ohms. so as @Matthee suggests button tops are still better or you could use some noalox to prevent the sparking

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I had a chat with @Silver who has also experienced some sparking on his reo with a flat top at .8ohms. so as @Matthee suggests button tops are still better or you could use some noalox to prevent the sparking
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Do not know how flat/button tops, sparking and noalox is relevant to @BhavZ's question around 18350s, but have to put it on record that that suggestion from me was based on some comments on ECF. Have since tried the flat top purple Efests in my Reo Grand and Mini and get no sparking at anything from 0.5 ohms and up. Have also found the button top purple Efests are about 1 mm longer than the flat tops and are really a tight fit in the Reo Grand, leaving little (but probably enough) space for the hot spring.


----------



## BhavZ (19/5/14)

Thanks guys for the feedback, always thought that 2amps was a decent safety margin but I see that some say you want a 5A safety margin to be safe.


----------



## RIEFY (19/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Some of the Reonauts on ECF using flat tops with the new sub-ohm kits still tell about sparking, but that is at very low ohms. I shall try both button and flat tops, but I know button tops work perfectly. So, whilst I have the opportunity going to order some of those button tops to replace my fAWs.


sorry sir I was commenting towards this post. I read somewhere on ecf that noalox would minimize sparking

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> sorry sir I was commenting towards this post. I read somewhere on ecf that noalox would minimize sparking
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Aha, only now saw @BhavZ posted his question in Reoville (how dare he) and not in the modding section. But to come back to the Noalox, it could help for sparking, but do not think it will make for a better safety margin. Btw, some of that very, very low ohm peeps on ECF reported that the Noalox started bubbling at very low resistance.


----------



## BhavZ (19/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Aha, only now saw @BhavZ posted his question in Reoville (how dare he) and not in the modding section. But to come back to the Noalox, it could help for sparking, but do not think it will make for a better safety margin. Btw, some of that very, very low ohm peeps on ECF reported that the Noalox started bubbling at very low resistance.



I do apologise, when I searched for efest battery this was the link that came up and I guess I overlooked where the thread was living.

I apologise sincerely


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> I do apologise, when I searched for efest battery this was the link that came up and I guess I overlooked where the thread was living.
> 
> I apologise sincerely


No need at all, we in Reoville love to help where we can. It confused me when @Cape vaping supplies posted - I thought he was answering your question and could not understand the relevance of his answer. I has only now dawned upon me that he was actually not even trying to answer your question, but was commenting on an earlier post of mine - so any apologies should be from me and not you two guys, which I hereby do very profusely. And it is not the fist time I have had to towards CVS - should read more carefully in future. One more time and I shall be in big trouble with that gentleman.


----------



## Silver (19/5/14)

Thanks for all the comments guys

I was reading a very interesting thread on ECF yesterday about sparking or arcing on the REO.

A member who clearly understood his physics and works in a related field said that sparking/arcing is a normal phenomenon. It always happens, just sometimes (especially at lower power/higher resistance) you can't see it visually, but it is there. 

Apparently the Sub ohm kit helps a lot but it may not stop it from sometimes being visible.

From what I read, the odd small spark here and there is nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys
> 
> I was reading a very interesting thread on ECF yesterday about sparking or arcing on the REO.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that has been my understanding too. All mech mods spark/arc, but in the Reo you can see it sometimes if you fire with the door open.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (19/5/14)

On another note but also battery related, am wondering how much space is necessary for the hot spring - i.e. how compressed or not compressed it should ideally be.

In the Grand
Those 18650 purple Efest button tops (2100 mah) I got from VapeMob are slightly taller than the 18650 flat tops I got from VapeKing. Both fit well but the button top compresses the spring a little bit more. Its not flat but just a bit more compressed. My thinking is that the button top is actually better since the fire button doesnt travel as far and its designed actually for button tops if you look at how the battery fits in.

So wondering what is better?
- for me to use the button top and have a slightly more compressed spring
- or to use the flat top with more fire button throw but then a less compressed spring...

Both seem to be working okay though.

@Matthee I know you said you felt that either flat or button work well in the Mini - but here I am wondering about the Grand. (In the Mini, both batteries have ample room not to compress the spring - way less compression than the Grand actually)


----------

